# NTNP/TTC Late Spring/Summer 2013



## Hanie22

Hiya ladies,
As the header says who's TTC/NTNP from late spring '13? :thumbup: Would love to have some buddys to move into the TTC/NTNP section next year. :happydance:

Thanks to Jess1984 for doing this;

:flower:NTNP/TTC Spring/Summer 2013:flower:

April

Jess_1984

May

AnneBurg

Hazza B

May/June

queenlavera

June

Lucu_lu10

Okoko

Hanie22
July/August

HappilyMrs

Late spring/ Summer people (not sure exact month, sorry!)

Charlie91

HayleyZahra

MonkeyMummy2b

mamawannabee

Holly2234

MissN8

HopefulPony- TTC soon! Good luck and baby dust :flower:


----------



## AnneBurg

I'm in! Exciting!


----------



## Hanie22

:D very exiting... Although a year feels like ages away... But must have a PMA!!! :haha:


----------



## jess_1984

Yay me! I was hoping we would get a group soon. We can all help each other through the next year. What are you guys doing to prepare at the moment? Are you hoping for a boy or girl first and will you find out? X


----------



## Hanie22

Yeah great idea jess_1984! We can help each other through the next year :D. At the moment I'm taking folic acid as per my GP's instructions! I will be stopping BCP in feb 13 in preperation. I really don't mind whether I have a boy or girl, my OH would like a boy :D but I'm going with what ever we are blessed with really I'll be equally as happy. And yeah I will be finding out no good at suprises :haha: how about you ladies?


----------



## jess_1984

I am on folic acid too, only 400mcg though, what are u on? I know that is the standard dose but I have read on here people take 1g etc if in US. I haven't seen my Gp yet so maybe I will ask him. 

I am not sure about a preference for boy or girl first. As long as they are happy and healthy that's the main thing. It depends what day. I guess whenever I thought of having kids I thought I would want a girl first but niw we are ttc next year I actually don't mind! One of each would be nice! 

About finding out, I think it would be lovely and really special for OH to tell me when LO is born if its a boy or girl but I am so impatient and a planner so u don't know if I could wait! I like to be organized!


----------



## Hanie22

jess_1984 said:


> I am on folic acid too, only 400mcg though, what are u on? I know that is the standard dose but I have read on here people take 1g etc if in US. I haven't seen my Gp yet so maybe I will ask him.
> 
> I am not sure about a preference for boy or girl first. As long as they are happy and healthy that's the main thing. It depends what day. I guess whenever I thought of having kids I thought I would want a girl first but niw we are ttc next year I actually don't mind! One of each would be nice!
> 
> About finding out, I think it would be lovely and really special for OH to tell me when LO is born if its a boy or girl but I am so impatient and a planner so u don't know if I could wait! I like to be organized!

:thumbup: Yeah I think im on 400mcg aswell I brought it in boots. Had to go to the docs to get my represcription of BCP,So I asked her then and she told me to start taking it now even though I said I wouldnt be starting to TTC till May next year :shrug: 

When I first started thinking of having children I could always see myself having my first and it being a girl; but Im going through a stage where Id love a boy :haha: like you Id love one of each! I had a :bfp: dream last night where I was having a boy :haha: :happydance:. I think my OH wants to know what it is at the 20 week scan so it would be weird me not wanting to find out I too am a planner and cant wait that long to find out! Is this your #1 :baby:?


----------



## jess_1984

Im wtt #1 too. My OH is so laid back, I think he would be ok if I wanted to wait to find out. I think I know myself too well though! I can't wait to plan and get things ready so I think I will want to know! 

I have had a few baby dreams. Always so lovely then I wake up and am so disappointed! It's nice though, before my wedding I kept having dreams about not being prepared, things going wrong etc but so far the baby ones have been lovely :)

I am trying to be healthy and need to exercise more, my routine has gone wrong a bit recently. Have u read any books that are useful? X


----------



## Hanie22

I'm so big at planning :haha: so waiting would probably not be an option for me! I've fallen off the wagon on the fitness side, but I'm getting back on it went to the gym on Wednesday and going tomorrow. Also need to stop eating unhealthy foods such as crisps! Haven't really looked into books but will do soon. Have you? Do you live in the UK or US?


----------



## jess_1984

I live in the uk. I have read a couple, one called getting ready to get pregnant about preconception health etc and taking charge of your fertility which is about checking temps etc to detect fertile time. It helps me feel as if I am doing something to prepare! Need to find a few more good ones to read.


----------



## Hanie22

I might get a few e-books on my iPad :D Im suprised I havent planned a bit more :haha: at the moment Ive only looked at a mothercare catalog :haha:


----------



## jess_1984

I havent got any catalouges yet! I have looked online lots though. Oh dear, I think I am a bit obsessed:blush: I should probably stop looking at books/ coming on here so much! Sometimes I think it makes my broodiness worse but I'm not sure how I'd get through the next year without it either! 

Any favorite names for future LO's? X


----------



## AnneBurg

Hey girls! Sorry I've not added to this thread in a bit! Hanie and Jess, I'm as excited as you girls, but haven't gotten around to getting any books yet! I think I will wait till 2 or 3 months before ttc to not totally overwhelm the OH.
I think we're all wtt for #1 then right? 
Here are the things I'm trying to focus on while I wtt:
-Getting into a healthy routine of relatively low carb eating and regular exercise
-Stress management!
-learning about myself to make sure Im having kids for the right reasons
-trying very hard to be a good person so that I will be a good role model for my LO's
-planning a big trip for this upcoming winter/spring! I hope to start ttc as soon as we get back (May/June)!!!

It'll so nice to be able to transition to ttc with some fellow wtt-ers!!


----------



## Hanie22

Alfie Frederick Allen or Harry Michael. Lilly-Marie allen or Khloe-Marie ATM. I too need to work on my fitness and diet a bit more I have been slacking :haha:


----------



## jess_1984

AnneBurg said:


> Hey girls! Sorry I've not added to this thread in a bit! Hanie and Jess, I'm as excited as you girls, but haven't gotten around to getting any books yet! I think I will wait till 2 or 3 months before ttc to not totally overwhelm the OH.
> I think we're all wtt for #1 then right?
> Here are the things I'm trying to focus on while I wtt:
> -Getting into a healthy routine of relatively low carb eating and regular exercise
> -Stress management!
> -learning about myself to make sure Im having kids for the right reasons
> -trying very hard to be a good person so that I will be a good role model for my LO's
> -planning a big trip for this upcoming winter/spring! I hope to start ttc as soon as we get back (May/June)!!!
> 
> It'll so nice to be able to transition to ttc with some fellow wtt-ers!!

Hi Anne,
My poor OH has just accepted when it comes to babies and preparing to ttc i am a bit crazy, lol. To be fair I was the same with planning our wedding too! That being said its been a couple of months since I read a ttc book so I am trying to restrain myself but i have been on here loads! 

I am trying to eat healthily and get regular exercise three times per week. The stress management thing is big for me too. I am trying to ensure that I have got a healthy work-life balance which is hard. I have struggled with stress in the past and my mum has her whole life and I worry that I will impact on my children negatively the way some of her actions/behaviours have on me. As I have gotten older I realise that she is only human and people make mistakes but I really want to do my best to give my future children a stable and supportive environment for growing up. I guess I am trying to make sure I have enough protective factors in my life to ensure this doesnt happen and i feel i am much more resiliant now than in the past. My husband is really supportive and I know he will be a great dad. I have a tendency to worry though so I am going to have to keep that in check and realise that everthing doesnt always go to plan!

Sorry for the ramble...

I feel like next year is so far away but at the same time I know how fast this year has gone and I hope that I am ready. I suppose if I or OH is not then we can wait a bit longer. It just seems so much more real for me now we have a definate date. Anyway, I hope you are both well. Maybe some more people with be wtt with us as we get closer! I am really excited about having people to move to ttc with! Although I have april in my head I think may is probably a better time for us to start so hopefully we will be moving over together!:flower:


----------



## jess_1984

Hanie22 said:


> Alfie Frederick Allen or Harry Michael. Lilly-Marie allen or Khloe-Marie ATM. I too need to work on my fitness and diet a bit more I have been slacking :haha:

Ahh they are lovely names. The problem i have is i know lots of kids so names become difficult. I know a few of alfie's, harrys and lillys (all lovely kids!) They are all lovely names which i would choose but I feel like i want to choose something different as I know so many.

I like Jack as surprisingly although it is a popular name I dont know any....yet! I love Scarlett, Beth, Evie and Ava (again know lots!). I change my mind alot though and I dont want to set my heart on something incase a friend has a baby and calls them that!

What about ou Anne?


----------



## Hanie22

jess_1984 said:


> Hanie22 said:
> 
> 
> Alfie Frederick Allen or Harry Michael. Lilly-Marie allen or Khloe-Marie ATM. I too need to work on my fitness and diet a bit more I have been slacking :haha:
> 
> Ahh they are lovely names. The problem i have is i know lots of kids so names become difficult. I know a few of alfie's, harrys and lillys (all lovely kids!) They are all lovely names which i would choose but I feel like i want to choose something different as I know so many.
> 
> I like Jack as surprisingly although it is a popular name I dont know any....yet! I love Scarlett, Beth, Evie and Ava (again know lots!). I change my mind alot though and I dont want to set my heart on something incase a friend has a baby and calls them that!
> 
> What about ou Anne?Click to expand...

Ahh thanks :D Yeah I like the name Harvey but my cousin named his first boy Harvey so dont really want to use that name now. Im sure when im pregnant ill find some other girl names as my hearts not set on any of those girl names yet. Are any of you using BCP? if so when are you coming off to TTC? I was planning to come off them in February '13 but now Im thinking November '12 to regulate my cycles :thumbup: & using condoms till May.:shrug:


----------



## HazzaB

Hi girls! 

We are going to be TTC #1 in May next year. The reason for waiting is that we are getting married next March. I wouldn't really mind what we have first, I think I would like a boy but woukd be over the moon with a girl.

Just over a year isn't too long girls!x


----------



## Hanie22

Hi HazzaB :D Just noticed we have the same TTC date! :baby: 

Girls are you going to be NTNP or Full TTC?


----------



## jess_1984

Hi hazzab, welcome to the thread :) congratulations on your wedding next year. 

Hanie, I'm not on bcp now as couldn't find one to agree with me so condoms for us. I think we will be ttc as I have looked into temping etc and may start using natural family planning, although OH will want to just to let it happen naturally so I'll keep it to myself and jump in him at the right time! Lol :) I don't want to get to serious with it all though. I am tempted to ntnp and be relaxed about it. What about u?


----------



## Hanie22

jess_1984 said:


> Hi hazzab, welcome to the thread :) congratulations on your wedding next year.
> 
> Hanie, I'm not on bcp now as couldn't find one to agree with me so condoms for us. I think we will be ttc as I have looked into temping etc and may start using natural family planning, although OH will want to just to let it happen naturally so I'll keep it to myself and jump in him at the right time! Lol :) I don't want to get to serious with it all though. I am tempted to ntnp and be relaxed about it. What about u?


Im currently on Microgynon 30 so I shall be coming off that in beginning of Oct :happydance:
I shall be glad to come off it as I dont like the hormones!. Im swaying towards NTNP as I think temping might send me round the loop! Im a born worrier so anything like that will prob stress me out. Although I may get myself some OPK's to test if im ovulating. :thumbup: Plus OH likes the laid back aproach so I think it will deffo be NTNP :winkwink: so exiting to think Ill be off BC in 6 months :happydance:. I also think it'll be a good idea to test when im atleast a week late. although Ill prob give in and test Id like to wait.


----------



## AnneBurg

Hi ladies!
I came of the pill 2.5 months ago to see what was happening with my cycles, since I have been on the pill for something like 8 or so years. So far my cycles have been 33 and 35 days, so fairly regular. We're using condoms, which isn't so bad. I think I'll go back on the pill when I travel next winter and use it continuously (like i have been doing for a long time!!) since I hate having periods when I'm traveling. If OH is ok with it, I'll probably come off near the end of our trip (in May) and then... Hopefully ntnp! I think if I knew exactly when I was ovulating I'd be a little too aggressive with jumping on OH and getting disappointed if he or I weren't in the mood, and all that. Id love to be as relaxed as possible. So I think ntnp is the way to go for me, but we'll see when the time comes ;)


----------



## HappilyMrs

Me Me Me!!! WTT until July/August 2013!!!


----------



## AnneBurg

Nice! Welcome HappilyMrs!


----------



## Hanie22

AnneBurg said:


> Hi ladies!
> I came of the pill 2.5 months ago to see what was happening with my cycles, since I have been on the pill for something like 8 or so years. So far my cycles have been 33 and 35 days, so fairly regular. We're using condoms, which isn't so bad. I think I'll go back on the pill when I travel next winter and use it continuously (like i have been doing for a long time!!) since I hate having periods when I'm traveling. If OH is ok with it, I'll probably come off near the end of our trip (in May) and then... Hopefully ntnp! I think if I knew exactly when I was ovulating I'd be a little too aggressive with jumping on OH and getting disappointed if he or I weren't in the mood, and all that. Id love to be as relaxed as possible. So I think ntnp is the way to go for me, but we'll see when the time comes ;)

Welcome HappilyMrs!

Anne Burg, Im the same with NTNP, Ill prob see when Im ovulating but thats about it I dont want to be too dissapointed if my OH is too tired to DTD. Or I'll turn into a crazy TTCer if I temp etc. we'll be using condoms too. I cant wait to start trying next May :happydance:


----------



## HopefulPony

Please may I join? Wife and I are looking to begin IUI in April/May next year - we'll definitely be TTC rather than NTNP ;) I'm so excited! My goals before then are to lose weight and get fit, so my BMI is healthy and my body is ready for labour :) also to pay off most of our debts and come off my antidepressants and benzodiazepines. If it wasn't for these 3 factors we'd be TTC now! We're in a lucky position where we can actually afford all our payments and have enough money left over to support a LO, but paying most of it off would be great and as it'll take me at least a year to get down to goal weight, the debt will dwindle anyway :)


----------



## Hanie22

Welcome HopefulPony :D


----------



## jess_1984

Hi happilymrs and hopefulpony! There are a few of us now! So exciting! :)

I hope u are all well. I am leaning slightly towards ntnp but I get ovulation pain so I know when I ovulate anyway so prob will still end up jumping OH, lol! 

Anne, that's the one thing I miss about the pill. My period doesn't seem to look at my diary and always arrived when I have things planned, grr!

Hopefulpony, I am trying to be healthy too and loose some weight/tone up. And save up some money. We will all have to keep each other going over the next year. I am feeling quite positive about things today but I know sometimes the wait just seems too long and I get annoyed and fed up. It may be certain points in my cycle, haven't figured that out yet though, silly hormones! X


----------



## Charlie91

May I join? Me and OH are going to start TTC next summer. It's just so long away though!!!! Would be of great help talking to other ladies in the same situation :flower: xxx


----------



## jess_1984

Yay welcome charlie91. I think there are 7 of us waiting until next spring/summer now... Unless I can't count properly! :)


----------



## Hanie22

Welcome Charlie91 :D, So glad there are a handful of us to move on to the TTC/NTNP journey together :D 

1 year & 1 week for me :D eeee Cant wait to be a mum! :baby:


----------



## AnneBurg

Wow there's a nice gang developing here! Support to everybody in terms of their wtt goals! We can do it ladies!

I'm going to be going through a lot of big changes right before we ttc: big trip, moving to different city, finding new apartment- I think it will be crazy but it will keep my mind off my broodiness! (we hope)


----------



## lucy_lu10

Hello!! :)
We'll be TTC baby #3 in about June 2013. :D:D My youngest is 4.5 months and we want him to be around 2.5 years when we have another. I also really really really want a spring or summer baby (my two boys are both winter babies) so am hoping for between march-july 2014 as a due date!!!


----------



## Hanie22

I agree lucy_lou it would be lovely to have a spring/summer baby :D


----------



## jess_1984

Hi lucy_lu, welcome :)

Anne, sounds like you will be really busy! I am busy with work but somehow still
find time to be on here too much!


----------



## jess_1984

Hi everyone, how are you all doing? I'm trying to keep the healthy diet and exercise going and feeling quite positive about that at the moment. Also trying to reduce my caffeine intake, I drink way too much coffee! You guys got anything fun planned for the weekend? X


----------



## Hanie22

Hey Jess :D I'm too trying to keep up with the healthy eating and exersize so far it's going well :D I need to stop with the fizzy drinks though :haha: I'm trying to recover from my night shift so taking it easy today, hopefully back to gym tomorrow.


----------



## queenlavera

Hi everyone! We will be ttc for #2 May/June 2013. We are NTNP until then, but it took us 3 yrs and IVF to get our LO so the chances of getting pg before ttc are slim!

I am basically trying to get more active and eat well, I have diabetes and so far have been mainting it very well. So want to keep that up. I also drink too much coffee and am trying to cut back. 

I would love a girl since we have a boy already.

I am looking forward to getting to know you ladies. :)


----------



## jess_1984

Hanie, you have to take it easy after a night. I am trying to make my food/exercise something I can sustain rather than try really hard for a month and then give up which is my usual pattern! 

Welcome queenlavera, your little boy is gorgeous! Good luck with ntnp until next year x 

Just watched the last episode of this years one born evey minute. I don't think I have watched a single episode without welling up! I know it doesn't do my broodiness any good but I can't resist it!


----------



## Hanie22

Yeah took it easy yesterday & today! Back was hurting so didnt go to the gym. Yeah I need to do something that I can sustain because I haven't been doing so well lately, I've brought fruit and healthier food so I'm trying that to start with. Also going to gym on Thursday as I'm working everyday till then! Last yeah I was 12st 6lb started going to the gym from 26.07.11 and on the day I went on holiday 12.09.11 I was 11st 6lb, I'm now 11st 10lb :( I know I will lose the weight before my holiday in sept but I have no willpower ATM. PMA to get down to my goal weight of 11st :D and I will get there!


----------



## jess_1984

That's really good Hanie. I am the same, do really well and lose weight then put it all back on sometimes with more!! I need to get myself out of this vicious cycle. Maybe we should all set ourselves some mini goals for may?


----------



## HayleyZahra

I would love to join you girls!

xxxx


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

Hello!

My first post! 

I'm getting married this November, we're both becoming increasingly broody but will be waiting until after the wedding and a snowboarding holiday(!) until we start NTTNP / TTC.

No exact date as such, but it is likely to be Spring / Summer 2012 time... Just me, h2b and our rescue dog D until then!

We're also in the process of buying our 'family' home and I'm planning on quitting my job and going freelance full-time this year in preparation for becoming a mummy.

Exciting times ahead!


----------



## jess_1984

Hi HayleyZahra and MonkeyMummy2b!

Well OH has thrown me a bit of a curve ball. He knows how badly I want a baby and I have been conflicted over what to do with a work situation which has made me look at things again. I may have said that I applied for a course and didnt get on and was disappointed but mostly relieved...well there may be another oppurtunity to apply. I know I would be a bit heartbroken if I applied as it would mean 2.5 years wtt at least but I want to do what is right for me, my husband and our future family. I had a bit of a heart to heart with OH and he said he doesnt want to wait that long and we can re-evaluate our ttc date in september this year and maybe start in November!! :saywhat:

Now dont get me wrong, I am so so happy that it might be a possibility to ttc this year but I am such a planner! I dont quite know what to do now. I am already trying to be healthy food and exercise wise, I am taking vitamins and folic acid. I dont want to completely set my heart on november to have him decide against it but I want to be as prepared as I can too. Bit unsure what to do. I have some prenatals and DHA which I planned to start 4 months before ttc (they are quite expensive so was gonna have normal vits and folic acid until then). I am in two minds over whether to start them in July. I am inclined to start them as to be honest its not the money thats bothering me. I am just really worried that I will get my heart set on November for OH to chage his mind then I will feel devastated. I know I should just relax and keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best but im not sure its possible! Any advice greatly welcomed :flower:


----------



## jess_1984

How's everyone doing? X


----------



## Hanie22

It was my OH's birthday yesterday and been soo busy with work this week so haven't been able to get on here! I'm doing well under a year now :D how's everyone else?


----------



## HopefulPony

Wife and I are so broody right now! We bought our first bits of baby stuff today and we've been talking about how soon we can start TTC... Yay!!!


----------



## jess_1984

Yay that's exciting Hanie and Hopefulpony, both under a year to wait! I'm as broody as ever. After OH saying we can 'talk' about bringing the date forward in September (to nov) I feel a bit conflicted. Sensible me says no lets wait until next year but broody me just wants to try now!


----------



## Hanie22

jess_1984 said:


> Yay that's exciting Hanie and Hopefulpony, both under a year to wait! I'm as broody as ever. After OH saying we can 'talk' about bringing the date forward in September (to nov) I feel a bit conflicted. Sensible me says no lets wait until next year but broody me just wants to try now!

It's hard because I'm the opposite if I could get my oh to agree I would be TTC from October/November this year but I don't see him budging :haha: I'm coming off BCP in September so who knows? :shrug: and we haven't used condoms for about 4 1/2 years so that will be an experience! One I'm hoping my oh will get bored with and say 'let's TTC now' even if he moves it to jan/feb time I'll be happy :haha:. I suppose you need to think are you physically and mentally ready if you were to get pregnant straight away after all your going to be carrying :baby: and if you still want to wait maybe compromise starting at the beginning of the year ? :shrug:


----------



## jess_1984

Thanks Hanie,

The problem is I really do want to ttc, i think OH is just tryng to keep me happy. He would wait years if he had his own way. I am just going to try to stay sane until september when we talk properly again. I just feel like I am wishing my life away sometimes but then sometimes I think that maybe life hasnt properly started yet, i know that might sound crazy. I know that I shouldnt think like that as i should feel content and happy with my life, its just sometimes it feels like its not complete without a LO. Sorry for the rambling :wacko::shrug:


----------



## Hanie22

jess_1984 said:


> Thanks Hanie,
> 
> The problem is I really do want to ttc, i think OH is just tryng to keep me happy. He would wait years if he had his own way. I am just going to try to stay sane until september when we talk properly again. I just feel like I am wishing my life away sometimes but then sometimes I think that maybe life hasnt properly started yet, i know that might sound crazy. I know that I shouldnt think like that as i should feel content and happy with my life, its just sometimes it feels like its not complete without a LO. Sorry for the rambling :wacko::shrug:

Yeah it's sensible to wait till September! Even if you came to agreement that you'd start TTC dec/jan it's not that far from your original TTC date :thumbup: I feel like I'm wishing my life away WTT. I think it's because originally when I plucked up the courage to ask my oh, I said after my holiday which I thought he agreed to then after a serious talk he said that it would be better in may! He wants a 14 baby no earlier :dohh:. I feel the same as you jess! I don't feel complete yet :) of course my oh is my world my best friend but I want :baby: to complete the unit. May'13 can't come quick enough really! & your deffiantely not rambling I'm here to listen :thumbup:


----------



## jess_1984

Hanie22 said:


> jess_1984 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Hanie,
> 
> The problem is I really do want to ttc, i think OH is just tryng to keep me happy. He would wait years if he had his own way. I am just going to try to stay sane until september when we talk properly again. I just feel like I am wishing my life away sometimes but then sometimes I think that maybe life hasnt properly started yet, i know that might sound crazy. I know that I shouldnt think like that as i should feel content and happy with my life, its just sometimes it feels like its not complete without a LO. Sorry for the rambling :wacko::shrug:
> 
> Yeah it's sensible to wait till September! Even if you came to agreement that you'd start TTC dec/jan it's not that far from your original TTC date :thumbup: I feel like I'm wishing my life away WTT. I think it's because originally when I plucked up the courage to ask my oh, I said after my holiday which I thought he agreed to then after a serious talk he said that it would be better in may! He wants a 14 baby no earlier :dohh:. I feel the same as you jess! I don't feel complete yet :) of course my oh is my world my best friend but I want :baby: to complete the unit. May'13 can't come quick enough really! & your deffiantely not rambling I'm here to listen :thumbup:Click to expand...

Im glad its not just me. Like you said, my OH is my world. I want a baby because I am with him and love him and can't wait for us to have our own little family :baby:

My poor OH, he says things in passing sometimes and i get carried away planning things, :haha:


----------



## mamawannabee

Can I join? We're WTT #2 until sometime next summer. We're hoping for a 2.5 year age gap but I have endo and luteal phase defect and it took a long time to conceive #1 so we don't know how long #2 will take (or if we'll be able to have #2 for that matter). But right now the goal is to start ttc sometime next summer ish.


----------



## Hanie22

Welcome mamawannabee! :D

How's everyone's weekend been? 

It was my oh birthday on Friday so have had a long weekend of celebrating really :haha: we're off to see a musical up in London tomorrow so that should be good!


----------



## holly2234

We are thinking of around then too :) 

We are emigrating first and then we will ntnp after we have got settled :)


----------



## jess_1984

Welcome mamawannabee and holly2234. 

Hanie, what show are u going to see? I am off this week so just relaxing and going out a few days with OH. Enjoyed today's fun and hoping we have some more! X


----------



## Hanie22

Ive got this week off too :D were off to see We Will Rock You tonight :D can't wait! Also doing a bit of shopping and maybe the science museum?! Hope your enjoying your time off jess


----------



## jess_1984

Have fun! I haven't seen that one. I love going to London :) 
Just here working up the energy to do some gardening. I think I should count baby and bump as a hobby I spend so much time on here!


----------



## MissN8

Hi can I join in waiting until end 2013 to try- had endo but had surgery does anyone know if this affects ttc please?


----------



## jess_1984

Welcome missn8, I don't know much about endometriosis but I think I have read somewhere that having surgery to remove it will help. 

How is everyone doing? I was trying to avoid bnb for a bit as I thought it wasn't helping my broodiness but I felt worse!


----------



## MissN8

thats good to hear. yea i dont know if this is helping my broodiness or making it worse but good to talk to someone in the same situation. you know a year or so aint that long really to WTT but now it seems so far away.


----------



## jess_1984

i know what you mean. I have been waiting properly for a year now, since i got married my broody switch turned on! I know it goes fast, just not fast enough sometimes, but i dont want to wish my life away either!:shrug:


----------



## MissN8

Hi Jess 1984 when are you ttc and what age are you? i have been with partner 7 years and feel like something missing in my life i am happy but have always wanted to be a mother too. i cant imagine being pregnant tho seems so unreal or something!


----------



## jess_1984

I thought I would do a list of us all but not sure how to put it at the front of the thread? :shrug:

Here goes...

:flower:NTNP/TTC Spring/Summer 2012:flower:

April

Jess_1984

May

Hanie22

AnneBurg

Hazza B

May/June

queenlavera

June

Lucu_lu10

July/August

HappilyMrs

Late spring/ Summer people (not sure exact month, sorry!)

Charlie91

HayleyZahra

MonkeyMummy2b

mamawannabee

Holly2234

MissN8

HopefulPony- TTC soon! Good luck and baby dust :flower:


I hope I havent missed anyone or made any mistakes! x


----------



## jess_1984

MissN8 said:


> Hi Jess 1984 when are you ttc and what age are you? i have been with partner 7 years and feel like something missing in my life i am happy but have always wanted to be a mother too. i cant imagine being pregnant tho seems so unreal or something!

I'm 28, hopefully ttc april next year (or earlier if i am allowed!) I know what you mean about the idea of being pregnant seeming unreal. I think i will be a bit freaked out, especially when baby starts moving/ kicking- my OH will be making alien jokes!


----------



## MissN8

haha funny jess 1984

found this link girls might help when ttc

https://www.pregnancyandbaby.com/co...w-to-increase-your-odds-of-conceiving-quickly


----------



## jess_1984

I have read a book called taking charge of your fertility which teaches you how to do all of this. I took my temperature for about a month but then gave up as it seems so long until we ttc. I didnt fancy all the cervix position stuff though! 

Have you got any reasons for waiting? anything you want to achieve in the next year?


----------



## MissN8

i think i will just go with the flow when it comes to ttc as dont want to put pressure on myself but will depend how long will be trying i suppose. i am waiting on partner as he not ready just yet, will be debt free apart from mortgage in november and can then start saving want to save £400 a month for a year for ML as my work only pays smp. just want to enjoy time with partner for next year as when baby comes into life it will change am sure and plenty lie ins and dinner dates. what about you?


----------



## okoko

Hello! 

I'm a new user and would like to join this group please.

My OH and I are planning to start TTCing in June 2013. I'm 25 and he's 28 and we've been together 7 years now. I'm really excited that we've finally have some sort of timeline for trying, but I'm also a little nervous as it makes it feel more real! Although, it feels like I've been waiting for this forever, I'm a bit scared as I lost a pregnancy at 8 weeks when I was 18.

We've decided to wait because I want to find a steady, graduate job and we'll probably have to relocate for that, so we'd like to be settled in our new home before bringing a baby into the mix! 

I'm looking forward to getting to know people on this board. None of my close friends have or are thinking about having kids yet so it'd be nice to meet some ladies who have some kind of timeline too. 

xx


----------



## Hanie22

Have popped the list on the front page Jess :) ill keep a check to see if anyone else needs to be added! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Bosquitum

Hi girls!!

I will like to join too! I am being married for 2 years <3 My husband and I we like to plan everything. We both graduate from college ad currently working. We just bought our first house, so now we are saving money so we can TTC by June 2013 or July 2013. I recently visited my doctor and we have the talk :) she said to start folic acid pills now. So I started this week!!! We are super excited and we can't wait until next year !!! Congrats to all of you and I can't wait to read more blogs!!


----------



## duckduckgoose

Can I join you ladies???

I am 27 and WTT for #1. My OH will be graduating in Spring 2013, so I think sometime after that would be ideal. I'm just going back to school in the fall, but given some potential fertility obstacles I don't want to put it off too long. I have a good support system thankfully, so I think I will be able to handle it all.

I came off BCP a month and a half ago. I was experiencing a lot of negative symptoms and weight gain on the pill. I'm taking vitamins now and trying to lose the extra weight and get myself as healthy as possible by next year! I've also been charting so I have a better idea about what is going on with my body.


----------



## hanelei

I'd like to join too- I'm hoping to start TTC our second from April or May next year. The wait is because I have an idea that things will be a bit easier if #1 (born in April 2011) is a bit more independent (rather than having 2 under 2), and also because the summer here in Japan is very very hot and humid and I can't imagine being in third tri at the peak of summer. 

Ideally #2 would be born between Feb and May 2014. You can tell I've given this quite a bit of thought! #1 was conceived in the first cycle we tried, so I'm really hoping #2 will be as easy, but I am 37 so am aware that it may not be so easy the second time around! 

I am not as fit as I was prior to conceiving #1 (chasing after him takes up all my energy, not to mention that I haven't had a decent night's sleep since he was born!) so I'm hoping to start some cardio exercise again- I take a prenatal vitamin since I'm still breastfeeding, but will need to start taking folic acid again- will probably start around the beginning of next year.

Good luck to everyone, the countdown is on! :flower:


----------



## jess_1984

Hi everyone, i'm loving all the new people joining, there will be loads of us by next year! 

Whats everyone up to? I have been sorting some work stuff and now watching gavin and stacey again, love it!

Random question- does anyone else get ovulation pain? I always do and OH doesnt believe me, he thinks I make it up! It really does ache sometimes!


----------



## Hanie22

:D hiya jess! How are you? 

I've just been going to my gym classes trying to get back into it :) going well ATM! Although I havent actually lost weight?! But I think I'm still in the gaining muscle stage who knows :haha: 

Sometimes I get a few aches down there? But I'm on the pill so don't really know if it is ovulation pain really!


----------



## toffee87

Meeeeeeee  April/May  xxxx


----------



## hanelei

jess_1984 said:


> Random question- does anyone else get ovulation pain? I always do and OH doesnt believe me, he thinks I make it up! It really does ache sometimes!

Yes! I get 3-4 days of tenderness in my lower abdomen (usually more the left side) that I'm almost certain is ovulation pain (I remember from when I was first TTC that it has a German name for some reason, mittelschmertz I think, not sure of the spelling!)

I had been on the pill almost solidly since I was 17 and don't remember getting it before that, but the month I conceived LO I had it and wondered what on earth it was! Then when LO was about 8 months it started up along with my periods on about day 14 or my cycle, so I'm pretty sure it's related to ovulating. 

I don't get bad period pain, but this ovulation pain is actually worse than any stomach cramps I've ever had!


----------



## toffee87

I get a mild cramp when I ovulate-always the same side too. Maybe I only have one good ovary? haha x


----------



## jess_1984

broody21 said:


> I get a mild cramp when I ovulate-always the same side too. Maybe I only have one good ovary? haha x

Me too! It's always the left side! It is every month though...weird. That's what I thought too, maybe only one good ovary, suppose u never know until u try to get pregnant if it is an issue or not.

Haneli


----------



## jess_1984

broody21 said:


> I get a mild cramp when I ovulate-always the same side too. Maybe I only have one good ovary? haha x

Me too! It's always the left side! It is every month though...weird. That's what I thought too, maybe only one good ovary, suppose u never know until u try to get pregnant if it is an issue or not.

Haneli my pains are sharp and in a particular place but sadly period pains are much worse! Maybe I have a really low pain threshold?! Not good for giving birth, lol.

Hanie, I'm good thanks. Well done on the exercise, I have been awful recently, need to get back on track. Building muscle is good, I must make myself do some exercise, work just so tiring at the minute but I'm sure I could find time!


----------



## toffee87

I was going to the gym, but I quit as recently I've been finding it hard to juggle that, wedding stuff, and increased hours at work. Luckily there were no cancellation fees lol. 

Has anyone else got a small amount of debt? I've come to realise that we'll always have some stuff to pay off. I can't wait much longer! We'll pay a good amount of it over the next year, and then min payments (keep transferring it to 0% cards, so we don't pay any interest). I just think well if we cleared it, and then something came about like car repairs etc, would we keep putting it off?


----------



## toffee87

How is everyone today? Lovely weather!


----------



## MissN8

Hi broody21, i will be debt free apart from mortgage in november this year and then can start saving. will be so happy to make that last payment. credit cards are a curse never again! if i dont have the money then i just cant have it. i hope to save loads nxt yr will just have to get used to not going out as much but will be worth it as cant wait to ttc! when do you clear your debt? :hugs:


----------



## toffee87

Well, it'd take 2-2.5 years and I don't think I can wait that long! I think we'll clear a large chunk over the next year, and then switch to min payments!


----------



## jess_1984

Hi how's everyone doing? I hope everyone has a lovely weekend :) My broodiness is bad today. Af has arrived and it always makes me feel a bit sad, prob just hormones but a tiny part of me thinks maybe I will be pregnant even though I know it is highly unlikely as we are careful. I just like to make myself a bit more crazy!


----------



## toffee87

I'm good thanks! Devised my own credit card payment plan  and we've been budgeting 

Getting married in 18 days 

How're you? xxx


----------



## jess_1984

That's good. I was having a mini panic about money thinking how would we cope with me on mat leave and going part time after but OH was really reassuring bless him. It's sounds like your payment plan is good, i like having a plan! I have my next directory card to pay off (and fill up with baby stuff after! Lol) and a small car loan that I want to finish paying before LO (ideally before ttc) so that's what I'm working on at the moment. 

Only 18days til your wedding, that's so exciting. It will fly by, are u all ready? X


----------



## Embovstar

Hey ladies!

Having spent the last 2 years thinking that Isaac would be an only child, we've decided that we are going to try for another baby, around about this time next year. 

Really lookng forward to it :happydance: Part of the reason for the wait is because we are currently in the process of buying a new house, so Husband would like us to be settled before we start trying. I think this makes perfect sense...

I'm Nicola, been with Husband for 17 years (married for 7) and we have our little boy, Isaac, 2.

Nicola xx


----------



## jess_1984

Hi embovstar, welcome :)

Congratulations on your little boy, he's a cutie pie x


----------



## toffee87

I'm getting there with the Wedding stuff hehe. Just all the final details i.e. favours.

Hello embovstar :) That sounds like a good plan-moving is stressful! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: I am wtt probably this time next year, although i will start tracking my cycles from about April so would be ntnp then. June would be perfect for my third :bfp: as we'd love a spring/summer baby. 
Going to be ttc a girl this time round after 2 boys, have my book ready! but of course if we are blessed with a 3rd boy then we will still be thrilled :)


----------



## perfect plan

Hi Everyone 

Can i join this thread too? I will be ttc in May 2013 straight after our wedding. I cant believe we have got under a year to go before the big day, i know its still a little while but it feels like the countdown has really started. The weeks are flying by so quickly these days i just sit back and think to myself where the hell is all this time going and that i hope it doesn't fly this fast once i finally become a mum!

At the moment i am focusing on our holiday in September, which is perfectly timed to break the year up, as we only got back from another holiday in May. The main aim at the moment is to lose some weight so i can get a bikini on and enjoy the trip then i can look forward to xmas. Once xmas is out of the way ( which let's face it goes pretty quickly ) we will be in Jan and the countdown will be next to nothing arrrrgh!:happydance:

I will be coming off Microgynon after xmas and i will start charting to get to grips with my cycles. I am going to start taking folic acid soon as i have heard that its good to start early with it. I feel so excited about the whole thing, sometimes it just baffles me that im actually within a year of doing this. This time next year i could have a bean growing. :cloud9:

Do you all find that you end up just wishing your life away in a sense because your just constantly watching the clock and counting up the days until the journey begins?? I have never had a baby so the whole thing is totally new to me although i have learnt so much from obsessing over this website, but i feel like the whole thing will be just like a roller-coaster, that i cant wait to ride.


----------



## toffee87

Yes definitely, but once it's here there's no going back hehehehe. 

I get married two weeks today! Can't believe it, it feels ages away still haha x


----------



## lucy_lu10

30mummyof1 said:


> :hi: I am wtt probably this time next year, although i will start tracking my cycles from about April so would be ntnp then. June would be perfect for my third :bfp: as we'd love a spring/summer baby.
> Going to be ttc a girl this time round after 2 boys, have my book ready! but of course if we are blessed with a 3rd boy then we will still be thrilled :)

Hi! We have a lot in common! I have 2 boys, aged 2 (28 months) and a just turned 6 month old. :) We'll be ttc #3 this time next year as well as I would quite like a spring/summer baby as well. :D Also crossing my fingers for a girl but like you, would still be thrilled with a family of 3 boys! That would be a pretty crazy household though!! haha :dohh::wacko::haha:


----------



## lucy_lu10

30mummyof1 said:


> :hi: I am wtt probably this time next year, although i will start tracking my cycles from about April so would be ntnp then. June would be perfect for my third :bfp: as we'd love a spring/summer baby.
> Going to be ttc a girl this time round after 2 boys, have my book ready! but of course if we are blessed with a 3rd boy then we will still be thrilled :)

Hi! We have a lot in common! I have 2 boys, aged 2 (28 months) and a just turned 6 month old. :) We'll be ttc #3 this time next year as well as I would quite like a spring/summer baby as well. :D Also crossing my fingers for a girl but like you, would still be thrilled with a family of 3 boys! That would be a pretty crazy household though!! haha :dohh::wacko::haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

lucy_lu10 said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: I am wtt probably this time next year, although i will start tracking my cycles from about April so would be ntnp then. June would be perfect for my third :bfp: as we'd love a spring/summer baby.
> Going to be ttc a girl this time round after 2 boys, have my book ready! but of course if we are blessed with a 3rd boy then we will still be thrilled :)
> 
> Hi! We have a lot in common! I have 2 boys, aged 2 (28 months) and a just turned 6 month old. :) We'll be ttc #3 this time next year as well as I would quite like a spring/summer baby as well. :D Also crossing my fingers for a girl but like you, would still be thrilled with a family of 3 boys! That would be a pretty crazy household though!! haha :dohh::wacko::haha:Click to expand...

:hi: wow, that is very similar! :) Yes 3 boys would be crazy wouldn't it it but we always said 3 maybe even 4 so even if it had been 1 of each pretty sure we'd still be going for no' 3! :haha:


----------



## Mummy Bean

Heya...may i join?

I have a 9 wks old little boy and want to try for the next one next spring so hopefully will have a 2 year gap. 

I loved being preg at that time of year as missed the summer when heavily preg so would like to do the same again.


----------



## kwills55

Meee! Most likely! lol.
We had originally planned for end of September 2012, but now it's getting closer my sensible head is coming on and thinking how much better off we will be if we wait til April/May 2013.

We should have finished off paying credit cards at the end of September and just have a car and mortgage left to pay... If we save £500/month we will end up with quite a lot of decent savings by April/May. I also want a spring/summer baby if possible as I think it would make a huge difference being able to get out for walks and family days out when its warmer and nicer weather. And help stave off any post natal depression etc!

It's hard though, hubby was all set for September. He says he is happy to wait if I prefer it but doesnt think having savings should make that much difference!

I feel like unfortunately I'm wishing my life away but I'm just so broody at the moment! Want May 2013 to hurry up and get here!! xx


----------



## kwills55

Not sure who's still around...
I'm still undecided about whether to try in September or wait for financial reasons but either way I took my last pill today! Feels like I'm actually getting somewhere... Can't wait to see what happens with my cycles. I had a regular 28 day cycle prior to going on the pill 9 years ago so hoping to go back to that, but 9 years is a long time!! 
Anyone else coming off the pill soon? I've been on here reading horror stories about the side effects after coming off of it :-s


----------



## Hanie22

kwills55 said:


> Not sure who's still around...
> I'm still undecided about whether to try in September or wait for financial reasons but either way I took my last pill today! Feels like I'm actually getting somewhere... Can't wait to see what happens with my cycles. I had a regular 28 day cycle prior to going on the pill 9 years ago so hoping to go back to that, but 9 years is a long time!!
> Anyone else coming off the pill soon? I've been on here reading horror stories about the side effects after coming off of it :-s

Exiting:thumbup: I'm worried about coming off the pill too early so we've decided I'll come off after our honeymoon in early july :wacko: I had quite heavy :witch: before starting the pill so hoping that doesn't come back tbh! We'll start trying straight after so hopefully we will fall quickly fingers crossed! Good luck


----------



## penguins

Hi! I am going to be TTC in spring/summer of 2013 too


----------



## toffee87

Where is everyone?


----------



## misshastings

Hi we are WTT until May 2013! So another for your group!

We are hoping for a healthy baby no preference for boy or girl as long as they are okay :) We will however be finding out at 20 weeks if it is possible what we are having.

Cannot believe how slowly time is passing now we have set a date properly! :wacko: 

Hopefully being on here and reading all of these posts will help pass the time!

x


----------



## kwills55

Time is going REALLY slowly... lol. Trying to keep myself busy but am just so broody!! Got serious bump envy every time I see a pregnant person!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Still here waiting! Thinking i will now come off pill in Jan then just monitor my cycles till April/May. So exciting :happydance:


----------



## tuesday_

Joining you here!

I think we will be TTC starting September 2013! :)

Anyone else?


----------



## dcm_mw12

I'll take month of April as well


----------



## jess_1984

Hi everyone, just popping in to say hi and hope you are all well. We are still planning on april 2013. Seems like ages away sometimes but other times its like- oh my god, what if we got pregnant straight away, am i ready to be a mum?!? Aagh. Lol, i know chances of getting pregnant straight away are slim. It just seems like this year has gone so fast (looking back), i know at times it has felt really slow when i have been particularly baby crazy.

Anyway, i hope you are all well xxxxx


----------



## toffee87

I know what you mean, I'm eager to try, but then think "uh oooh" hahaha.


----------



## toffee87

Can't stop looking at baby clothes etc. So broody!


----------



## dcm_mw12

broody21 said:


> Can't stop looking at baby clothes etc. So broody!

Loll me either, whenever I'm in Walmart i go right to the baby aisle and just browse. I already done brought me some baby books


----------



## queenlavera

Hi just popping in, we are still looking at May/June 2013. How is everybody doing?


----------



## dcm_mw12

queenlavera said:


> Hi just popping in, we are still looking at May/June 2013. How is everybody doing?

Well I've been good so far, getting the hang of my cycles and researching a lot of information. OH and I have broken up and I've kinda been on a drift and losing courage these past couple of weeks


----------



## duckduckgoose

Sorry dcmmw12 :hugs: I'm having a rough time with my OH at the moment and don't know if we are going to make it through this :shrug: :cry2:


----------

